# Got my Ice Adventure Folder Yesterday



## stearman65 (23 Sep 2016)

Bought it from Ebay, collect tomorrow. Needs a set of mudguards, original or retro fit, if anyone knows some. Bad knee compresses a bit too much so I might have to change the cranks, but I was wearing long trousers when I tried it, can't see a 76 year old in lycra.


----------



## PaulM (23 Sep 2016)

Nice. Is that the unsuspended model?


----------



## stearman65 (23 Sep 2016)

PaulM said:


> Nice. Is that the unsuspended model?


Do you mean rigid, no suspension? If so yes it is. I think it's around 2012?


----------



## numbnuts (23 Sep 2016)

Looks nice enjoy


----------



## Mr Magoo (23 Sep 2016)

One problem spotted , the SA brakes are mounted upside down .
Perhaps somebody needs to visit Specs****s before they assemble trikes


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Sep 2016)

looks nice. 






...snap. Ice Adventure 26. Mines a 2014 model IIRC.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2016)

Whether it's the angle of the photo but the derailleur looks very close to the ground in the first photo whereas @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's one looks to be a shorter one.


----------



## stearman65 (24 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Whether it's the angle of the photo but the derailleur looks very close to the ground in the first photo whereas @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's one looks to be a shorter one.


This is part of the text from the Ebay add "*I recently put on a new tyre (a Schwalbe marathon plus, matching the rest). It's also got a pretty new chain and rear derailleur as well as SRAM X5 27 gears, triple front chain ring, X rims by Alex and Tektro brake levers.)* I assume the pictures were pre add, I'll ask when I collect today, someone also mentioned the brake levers were upside down, which I assume was pre add & before the re-furb because it certainly didn't look the same when I saw it 2 days ago. Will post up to date images later.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Whether it's the angle of the photo but the derailleur looks very close to the ground in the first photo whereas @SatNavSaysStraightOn 's one looks to be a shorter one.


26" rear wheel on @SatNavSaysStraightOn s trike whereas the other one looks to be a 20" rear wheel.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> , someone also mentioned the brake levers were upside down


Mine was built by a professional trike builder. If you look at my brake levers you will find they are they same way up. Click on the image and it should enlarge. Look at the ice adventure website (http://www.icetrikes.co/explore-our-trikes/adventure) and you will also find they are they way up.


----------



## summerdays (24 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> 26" rear wheel on @SatNavSaysStraightOn s trike whereas the other one looks to be a 20" rear wheel.


Ah yes... Still looks to be a short cage on @SatNavSaysStraightOn though.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> 26" rear wheel on @SatNavSaysStraightOn s trike whereas the other one looks to be a 20" rear wheel.


I utilised my existing treat wheel with rohloff hub. The derailleur is there simply for chain tension as a result of the front derailleur and triple chain ring.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> Ah yes... Still looks to be a short cage on @SatNavSaysStraightOn though.


I've since changed it to a much longer one because of the chain constantly coming off when I changed chainrings on the front


----------



## stearman65 (24 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> 26" rear wheel on @SatNavSaysStraightOn s trike whereas the other one looks to be a 20" rear wheel.


20 inch all round.


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Sep 2016)

_Sat Nav said
Mine was built by a professional trike builder. If you look at my brake levers you will find they are they same way up. Click on the image and it should enlarge. Look at the ice adventure website (__http://www.icetrikes.co/explore-our-trikes/adventure__) and you will also find they are they way up_


Hmm .......You have discs and not SA drums
In both cases if cable controlled they often share the same brake levers on the handlebars
However that's not the problem
Its the SA Lever arms on the SA brake back plates
You can see the bobbins that secure the cables above the drum assembly
The image shows they have been mounted above in error


----------



## raleighnut (24 Sep 2016)

I'd also be very wary of riding that trike with those pedals on it, some form of foot retention system is needed to prevent your foot slipping off and you then running over your leg. Either a heel-strap or cleats.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Sep 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I utilised my existing treat wheel with rohloff hub. The derailleur is there simply for chain tension as a result of the front derailleur and triple chain ring.


Rohloff and a triple chainring! You must have a gear for everything and some to spare, an absolute luxury set up.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Sep 2016)

T4tomo said:


> Rohloff and a triple chainring! You must have a gear for everything and some to spare, an absolute luxury set up.


I already had the rohloff hub off my off road touring bike. Plus I got the trike after being left partially paralysed when a disc failed in my back and the nhs failed to react in time because I was the wrong age etc... 
I still spend most of my life on the lowest gears.


----------



## stearman65 (24 Sep 2016)

Someone also said the chain tubes were missing, they aren't. The trike is now home but my permanent van garage failed on it's first trip, (pneumatic rear suspension) so they've loaned me a Kangoo which only fits the Ice in folded. The only thing I can confirm is the chain tubes are there, Sturmey Archer front brakes with the actuating levers facing inwards. If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll have a photo session.


----------



## Mr Magoo (24 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Someone also said the chain tubes were missing, they aren't. The trike is now home but my permanent van garage failed on it's first trip, (pneumatic rear suspension) so they've loaned me a Kangoo which only fits the Ice in folded. The only thing I can confirm is the chain tubes are there, Sturmey Archer front brakes with the actuating levers facing inwards. If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll have a photo session.



Chain Tubes ???
You may not have the full set ....at the rear you should find two flexi rubber tubes approx 4" long top and bottom 
Just in the folding hinge zone 
From the rubber tube links a final pair of hard nylon tubes run rearwards to protect the rear stays towards the rear mech and cogs 
Perhaps a picture showing the full driven side will reveal whats what .
SA facing inwards >>> the lever arms always face inwards except your picture shows them upside down which is quite wrong 
But can be sorted in 4 mins and using two allen keys .....no doubt your trike expert will know exactly what to do


----------



## stearman65 (24 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> Chain Tubes ???
> You may not have the full set ....at the rear you should find two flexi rubber tubes approx 4" long top and bottom
> Just in the folding hinge zone
> From the rubber tube links a final pair of hard nylon tubes run rearwards to protect the rear stays towards the rear mech and cogs
> ...


Not my pictures & seller admitted they were original pics from when he bought it, I think the full tubes are there according to the manual, will confirm when I can get it out of the van.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

Despite a wet & windy Sunday morning, I couldn't wait to try the trike, mainly to justify the expense & commitment to triking. We moved the loan van to a more suitable spot on our car park, laid a spare boot floor rubber mat down (ex Picasso), put the van ramp down & carried out the folded Ice Adventure & placed it on the mat. Unfortunately the previous owner had ravaged the hubs on the front wheels with his single handed assembly on tarmac. I then set the handle bars & positioned the seat to what I remembered reading in the assembly instructions. A quick photo session which will probably answer the queries posed by others, then off I set up our car park with my wife on the camera. Unfortunately, the first two video attempts were with the wrong setting on the camera, then, third time does it, which is shown at the beginning of the attached AV, which incidentally is on Vimeo as my last Youtube upload was such poor quality.

View: https://vimeo.com/184203382


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Despite a wet & windy Sunday morning, I couldn't wait to try the trike, mainly to justify the expense & commitment to triking. We moved the loan van to a more suitable spot on our car park, laid a spare boot floor rubber mat down (ex Picasso), put the van ramp down & carried out the folded Ice Adventure & placed it on the mat. Unfortunately the previous owner had ravaged the hubs on the front wheels with his single handed assembly on tarmac. I then set the handle bars & positioned the seat to what I remembered reading in the assembly instructions. A quick photo session which will probably answer the queries posed by others, then off I set up our car park with my wife on the camera. Unfortunately, the first two video attempts were with the wrong setting on the camera, then, third time does it, which is shown at the beginning of the attached AV, which incidentally is on Vimeo as my last Youtube upload was such poor quality.
> 
> View: https://vimeo.com/184203382



So checklist
Proper pedals or pre book a seat at A & E
Add the missing chain tube at the rear or simply ignore and risk sawing through the rear frame whilst riding or during folding 
Attend to the SA brakes before you venture onto public roads or claim everybody else is completely wrong 
Find some mudguards or close your mouth on corners in the rain

So ensure the trike is safety checked by an expert and then you enjoy your cycling ADVENTURES !


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Sep 2016)

At front end the cable run is wrong
The guide noodle should pass through the boom tube lower or bottom side then exit via the top hole
Otherwise choose to ignore and you will have poor shifting and the gear cable will wear and fail sooner or later


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> So checklist
> Proper pedals or pre book a seat at A & E
> Add the missing chain tube at the rear or simply ignore and risk sawing through the rear frame whilst riding or during folding
> Attend to the SA brakes before you venture onto public roads or claim everybody else is completely wrong
> ...


What is wrong with the pedals?


Mr Magoo said:


> So checklist
> Proper pedals or pre book a seat at A & E
> Add the missing chain tube at the rear or simply ignore and risk sawing through the rear frame whilst riding or during folding
> Attend to the SA brakes before you venture onto public roads or claim everybody else is completely wrong
> ...


What is wrong with the pedals? apart from no toe clips? I assume the missing chain tube is historic & didn't notice any contact with the frame during my trial. Check my post post re chain length adjuster. I've already said mudguards are at the top of my wish list, but I won't be paying Ice prices. Local bike shop tomorrow. SA brakes need more inspection, which will be done before any serious triking. Is there anything you do like or is it sour grapes that I didn't buy from you?


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> At front end the cable run is wrong
> The guide noodle should pass through the boom tube lower or bottom side then exit via the top hole
> Otherwise choose to ignore and you will have poor shifting and the gear cable will wear and fail sooner or later


Will check that with the assembly manual, rain stopped play!!!


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> What is wrong with the pedals? apart from no toe clips?



That is what is wrong with the pedals. You need your feet secured or risk them slipping off and getting dragged under the trike.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> What is wrong with the pedals?
> 
> What is wrong with the pedals? apart from no toe clips?




You do not need toe clips, you need a 'foot retention' system on a recumbent trike or you run the risk of your foot slipping off and once your heel hits the ground your leg will be dragged underneath the cross member causing serious injury (bear in mind that you will be injured, possibly severely and experienced recumbent trike owners are telling you about this)

ICE would not have fitted those pedals to your trike (because they are extremely dangerous on an HPV of that design) so I suspect the fella you purchased the trike from removed the correct pedals and stuck a set from an old basic MTB.



(moderators you can remove this bit if it is deemed inappropriate)
You seem to be a very arrogant man and ignore advice given in good faith by well meaning members of this site, I sincerely hope you will listen this time, I don't want to hear that you have been injured by your new trike but don't come crying to us when it happens.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2016)

I'll echo what's been said above, and despite not being a trike, the "Beast O'Burden" will soon be getting a second homemade replacement set of these






With regards the damage that can be done, try this. Place one foot under the cross-boom and remove it, without either getting up or lifting the frame. Let us know how you get on.

I bought a Brox 10 & 1/2 years ago, the above is what the seller made me try. At any speed, your lower leg has every chance of being dragged under, should the foot and pedal part company.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4483141, member: 45"]It saw a really helpful post, not sour grapes.[/QUOTE]
I would suggest you keep out of this there are other factors you don't know about.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> I'll echo what's been said above, and despite not being a trike, the "Beast O'Burden" will soon be getting a second homemade replacement set of these
> View attachment 145470
> 
> 
> ...


When I was cycling in my teens, 60 years ago I wore cycling shoes with cleats on the soles & toe clips with quick release straps. I did have a couple of instances where the bike slipped from under me & I didn't have time to release the straps & ended up in a heap with the bike on top of me. Obviously, things have changed in 60 years. I suppose it's a similar argument to the wearing of helmets, some do some don't. Maybe we should start a poll similar to the helmet debate & see what opinions others have?


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Sep 2016)

ICE front mudguards ? cost too much or do they ?
Actually a very fair price for a superb and refined design and because they offer single side mounting without flopping around .or rattling .
You can also deal with any puncture in a fuss free manner unlike some trike mudguard designs 
Allowing full adjustment ,for most tyres, in every plain and yet can be removed by a single allen bolt on the front pair which are handed L+R 
The rear has a matching profile and custom made s/s stays 
Look forward to reading about the local cycle shop solution 
You never know the "off Ebay " vendor may be offering some used ones for cash very soon !"£$%^
Forum members might suggest other methods or ideas


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> ICE front mudguards ? cost too much or do they ?
> Actually a very fair price for a superb and refined design and because they offer single side mounting without flopping around .or rattling .
> You can also deal with any puncture in a fuss free manner unlike some trike mudguard designs
> Allowing full adjustment ,for most tyres, in every plain and yet can be removed by a single allen bolt on the front pair which are handed L+R
> ...


I asked him if he had mudguards before i bought it, so no there were none with it. I've spent a years pension excess buying the best trike I could find, spending another £160+ on a set of fancy looking mudguards that shed their paint after a while is not top of my shopping list. See the attached picture of an Ice trike that was for sale on Gumtree that I rejected, although it was a similar price." All that glisters, is not gold", so they say.


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> When I was cycling in my teens, 60 years ago I wore cycling shoes with cleats on the soles & toe clips with quick release straps. I did have a couple of instances where the bike slipped from under me & I didn't have time to release the straps & ended up in a heap with the bike on top of me. Obviously, things have changed in 60 years. I suppose it's a similar argument to the wearing of helmets, some do some don't. Maybe we should start a poll similar to the helmet debate & see what opinions others have?


I think I can give the results now. One person saying the pedals alone are safe. Before you start any poll, try what I had suggested to me and I've placed here.

The big difference between a standard framed bike and a recumbent, with a front cross member/cross boom is that there is nothing to stop the lower leg going back under part of the frame. Which will leave you with little or no control, whilst trying to free a leg that is being dragged under the frame.

I've had a side shove from a bus onto a road that wasn't in use due to black ice. Me and the bike soon parted company, despite toe clips. More recently, 1900 hrs, 25th March 2005(I've no need to look that up), t-boned by a car and I'd say the the toe clips stopped me going down in front of him. I hit the bonnet.


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> I asked him if he had mudguards before i bought it, so no there were none with it. I've spent a years pension excess buying the best trike I could find, spending another £160+ on a set of fancy looking mudguards that shed their paint after a while is not top of my shopping list. See the attached picture of an Ice trike that was for sale on Gumtree that I rejected, although it was a similar price." All that glisters, is not gold", so they say.
> View attachment 145481
> 
> View attachment 145482


Brillint pictures that reveal a custom machine built circa 2003
So that means more than ten years old going on on fifteen
( sounds like the lyrics of a famous song anyway back to the facts )
The mudguard frames at that point were steel and enamal painted
The current versions are alloy + powdercoated and have 3 point profile mounts 
Of course you probably knew how old the machine was when you viewed it ?


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> You do not need toe clips, you need a 'foot retention' system on a recumbent trike or you run the risk of your foot slipping off and once your heel hits the ground your leg will be dragged underneath the cross member causing serious injury (bear in mind that you will be injured, possibly severely and experienced recumbent trike owners are telling you about this)
> 
> ICE would not have fitted those pedals to your trike (because they are extremely dangerous on an HPV of that design) so I suspect the fella you purchased the trike from removed the correct pedals and stuck a set from an old basic MTB.
> 
> ...


Most adds you see for top of the range trikes say "minus pedals". Maybe that is how these got where they are?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> I asked him if he had mudguards before i bought it, so no there were none with it. I've spent a years pension excess buying the best trike I could find, spending another £160+ on a set of fancy looking mudguards that shed their paint after a while is not top of my shopping list. See the attached picture of an Ice trike that was for sale on Gumtree that I rejected, although it was a similar price." All that glisters, is not gold", so they say.
> View attachment 145481
> 
> View attachment 145482


So you 'rejected' a superior disc brake version for a bit of minor surface rust.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> I think I can give the results now. One person saying the pedals alone are safe. Before you start any poll, try what I had suggested to me and I've placed here.
> 
> The big difference between a standard framed bike and a recumbent, with a front cross member/cross boom is that there is nothing to stop the lower leg going back under part of the frame. Which will leave you with little or no control, whilst trying to free a leg that is being dragged under the frame.
> 
> I've had a side shove from a bus onto a road that wasn't in use due to black ice. Me and the bike soon parted company, despite toe clips. More recently, 1900 hrs, 25th March 2005(I've no need to look that up), t-boned by a car and I'd say the the toe clips stopped me going down in front of him. I hit the bonnet.


Sounds to me you need to take more care


Mr Magoo said:


> Brillint pictures that reveal a custom machine built circa 2003
> So that means more than ten years old going on on fifteen
> ( sounds like the lyrics of a famous song anyway back to the facts )
> The mudguard frames at that point were steel and enamal painted
> ...


You're very persistent, 2011 according to the serial number & ICE.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> So you 'rejected' a superior disc brake version for a bit of minor surface rust.


Don't jump to conclusions, shall we start another poll on brakes SA or disc???


----------



## midlife (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> When I was cycling in my teens, 60 years ago I wore cycling shoes with cleats on the soles & toe clips with quick release straps. I did have a couple of instances where the bike slipped from under me & I didn't have time to release the straps & ended up in a heap with the bike on top of me. Obviously, things have changed in 60 years. I suppose it's a similar argument to the wearing of helmets, some do some don't. Maybe we should start a poll similar to the helmet debate & see what opinions others have?



Shoe plates 

Shaun


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> When I was cycling in my teens, 60 years ago I wore cycling shoes with cleats on the soles & toe clips with quick release straps. I did have a couple of instances where the bike slipped from under me & I didn't have time to release the straps & ended up in a heap with the bike on top of me. Obviously, things have changed in 60 years. I suppose it's a similar argument to the wearing of helmets, some do some don't. Maybe we should start a poll similar to the helmet debate & see what opinions others have?


Couldn't find any pictures of the death trap cleats I wore, so I've done a sketch.






Mr Magoo said:


> Brillint pictures that reveal a custom machine built circa 2003
> So that means more than ten years old going on on fifteen
> ( sounds like the lyrics of a famous song anyway back to the facts )
> The mudguard frames at that point were steel and enamal painted
> ...


Are you the so called approved Ice agent who is bombarding me with emails???


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Most adds you see for top of the range trikes say "minus pedals". Maybe that is how these got where they are?



Some prefer toe clips, others cleats. It's also legally classed as incomplete, the same as a bike. Loophole in the law.
Heel Plates or Cleats?


stearman65 said:


> Sounds to me you need to take more care


With regards the first not a lot that can be done when your level with the cab of a bus pulling away from a stop. The second, the driver was drunk, I got off lightly. In my opinion. SPLIT FROM Incident & Outcome


----------



## Mr Magoo (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Sounds to me you need to take more care
> 
> You're very persistent, 2011 according to the serial number & ICE.



If you mean your ADVENTURE was built in 2011 thats possibly correct 
However if your suggesting the custom built ICE trike via gumtree is 2011
You are very much mistaken or nearly had your leg lifted by vendor !


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Some prefer toe clips, others cleats. It's also classed as incomplete.
> Heel Plates or Cleats?
> 
> With regards the first not a lot that can be done when your level with the cab of a bus pulling away from a stop. The second, the driver was drunk, I got off lightly. In my opinion.


At our age swanning along on public roads is not in our remit, maybe the odd canal, but I don't think having our feet clamped to 20lb trike diving boots would improve our survival chances.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> If you mean your ADVENTURE was built in 2011 thats possibly correct
> However if your suggesting the custom built ICE trike via gumtree is 2011
> You are very much mistaken or nearly had your leg lifted by vendor !


I answered your question on mine, I've no idea how old the Gumtree one was. However I still have the pictures.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> I answered your question on mine, I've no idea how old the Gumtree one was. However I still have the pictures.
> View attachment 145498


Now that is a beauty,

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...istory&usg=AFQjCNGRStibAqZAS0f1IyNIIVrBQJws9g


----------



## classic33 (25 Sep 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Now that is a beauty,
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwiAnYyzx6vPAhXBAsAKHYMiCwAQFggeMAA&url=http://www.icetrikes.co/community/history&usg=AFQjCNGRStibAqZAS0f1IyNIIVrBQJws9g


Listed on findthatbike though.


----------



## stearman65 (25 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Some prefer toe clips, others cleats. It's also legally classed as incomplete, the same as a bike. Loophole in the law.
> Heel Plates or Cleats?
> 
> With regards the first not a lot that can be done when your level with the cab of a bus pulling away from a stop. The second, the driver was drunk, I got off lightly. In my opinion. SPLIT FROM Incident & Outcome





stearman65 said:


> At our age swanning along on public roads is not in our remit, maybe the odd canal, but I don't think having our feet clamped to 20lb trike diving boots would improve our survival chances.


Look what I found on ebay!!! Used to call me Fred Astair int pub.





Someone dug up my old cleats from the canal???


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> Chain Tubes ???
> You may not have the full set ....at the rear you should find two flexi rubber tubes approx 4" long top and bottom
> Just in the folding hinge zone
> From the rubber tube links a final pair of hard nylon tubes run rearwards to protect the rear stays towards the rear mech and cogs
> ...


I've been doing some checking this morning about the claim that the brakes have been assembled incorrectly. While the ICE assembly manual gives dire warnings about this it doesn't pictorially specify exactly how & where to make sure the assembly is correct. Maybe you can be more specific?


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2016)

A small clue about the SA backplate positioning and handing can be seen in the last image you have uploaded.
Do you recognise if the picture shows the left steerer assembly or the right ?


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

If you mean the image from the ICE manual? there is no indication if it's left or right. This picture is my trike from the AV show blown up to 100%. It's the r/h hub.


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> If you mean the image from the ICE manual? there is no indication if it's left or right. This picture is my trike from the AV show blown up to 100%. It's the r/h hub.
> View attachment 145526


The SA backplate with the brake shoes and control lever as clearly seen on your Adventure has not been mounted correctly !
No iffs or buts ITS WRONG !
However it can be sorted out in mins if you have basic tools and a little common sense .
With any brake system , if you are unsure , take it to an expert rather than risking your self and other road users


----------



## JtB (26 Sep 2016)

I've never considered a recumbent myself, but I have to say I really liked the photos posted by @stearman65 and @SatNavSaysStraightOn - thanks both. Out of curiosity, how would the speed of these trikes compare to a road bike on the flat and hills?


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> I've never considered a recumbent myself, but I have to say I really liked the photos posted by @stearman65 and @SatNavSaysStraightOn - thanks both. Out of curiosity, how would the speed of these trikes compare to a road bike on the flat and hills?


I watched a video on Youtube a couple of days ago, a guy was on a trike while the rest of the group were on conventional bikes. The trike was faster downhill & on the flat but was overtaken uphill where the conventional bikes were able to exert more pressure on the pedals, which in my day was known a honking.


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

I've just braved the abysmal weather to go out to the van where my trike is stored to get some close ups of the brakes. As the trike is folded & I didn't want to haul it out in the open the pictures aren't the best. If anyone can spot the supposed problem please advise. I've also sent them & the original video to ICE for their comments.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/eric_shepherd/albums/72157673218259910


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> I've never considered a recumbent myself, but I have to say I really liked the photos posted by @stearman65 and @SatNavSaysStraightOn - thanks both. Out of curiosity, how would the speed of these trikes compare to a road bike on the flat and hills?


If the trike just happens to weigh the same as your favorite two wheel bike (It won't ...before you get too excited )
You could reasonably expect a 1% advantage because of slightly better aerodynamics at higher speeds (a two wheel recumbent may offer up to 5%)
Of course a Recumbent trike will kick ten bells out of an "Upwrong Trike" in terms of handling .
But the real winner is simple .............you can go for a ride and at the end ........... get off without walking around like a wild west cowboy !
So the number one reason to consider recumbents in all shapes and forms is COMFORT .


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Have a look. Do you really think the brakes were designed in such a way that when correctly fitted the name and text would be upside down?
> 
> Whoever fitted the brakes fitted them on the wrong side of the trike. The cable noodle should be on the bottom - not the top. The lever on which the brake cable pulls should be on the front of the wheel and face downwards. Here's some pictures of correctly set up brakes:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures, but not the aggressive comments, come on lighten up. I got a reply from Ice see
Inspired Cycle Engineering <sales@icetrikes.co> 
To
 'E*** S*****' 
Today at 14:58
Hi E***,
You have the left on the right and the right on the left. The arm of the brake should hang down rather than pointing up. Other than that they look right.
Thanks, Patrick Patrick Selwood, Inspired Cycle Engineering Unit 15**********etc.
A nice pleasant reply, no aggression.


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

That's you lot, don't answer me again.


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2016)

User said:


> Matthew
> They haven't had to put up with your passive aggressive responses on the forum...


 
Good reference Mr User
Should I can consider wearing googles or safety specs or ring the ICE helpdesk
For their opinion ?


----------



## flake99please (26 Sep 2016)

I hope you have many happy hours with your trike. Please heed the advice given regarding sorting the brakes and some form of foot retention system.

Shortly after I received my trike I had a pedal cross threaded which came off (with foot attached) at a very insignificant speed (similar to your video) which resulted in my foot striking the ground and the front suspension arm striking the rear of my leg. The bruising was significant and I dread to think of the potential damage that may have occurred if I was traveling at 15+ mph.


----------



## stearman65 (26 Sep 2016)

flake99please said:


> I hope you have many happy hours with your trike. Please heed the advice given regarding sorting the brakes and some form of foot retention system.
> 
> Shortly after I received my trike I had a pedal cross threaded which came off (with foot attached) at a very insignificant speed (similar to your video) which resulted in my foot striking the ground and the front suspension arm striking the rear of my leg. The bruising was significant and I dread to think of the potential damage that may have occurred if I was traveling at 15+ mph.


I booked my cycle mechanic for a visit the first fine day he has free, hopefully the brakes are an easy fix although one wonders what the wear pattern will be with them being reversed, might have knackered the shoes?


----------



## midlife (26 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> Couldn't find any pictures of the death trap cleats I wore, so I've done a sketch.
> View attachment 145493
> 
> 
> Are you the so called approved Ice agent who is bombarding me with emails???



Shoe Plates.....those look like Cliff Peters, knocked up by himself along with wheel carriers.

Shaun


----------



## Mr Magoo (26 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> I booked my cycle mechanic for a visit the first fine day he has free, hopefully the brakes are an easy fix although one wonders what the wear pattern will be with them being reversed, might have knackered the shoes?



The SA are single leading shoe.design and have tapered leading edges 
During removal and inspection for possible damage? 
If your unlucky and your expert discovers damage or adverse wear 
You have to replace the entire SA backplate lever arm and brake shoes
To avoid any further price shocks
Have you pre checked the current prices and availability for these none lever arm brakes which are only suitable for thru-bolt axles used by recumbent trike makers ? You mentioned the axle bolt fixings had been messed up by previous owners . Suggest you check the axle surface 
It should not be bone dry but lightly greased with no signs of any tram lines 
If they don't slide out ......by hand pressure ...they could be bent !
....whilst it's all apart check the bearings (two per wheel).for rumbling 
They are sealed for life ....which really means ......you cannot service 
Only choice is to simply replace 
Note some SA brake drums can be affected by over heating and become slightly oval ....the first signs are juddering and kickback through the steering
ICE have issued to a few carefully selected key dealers 
a special tool to measure any run-out of the steel liners
Hope that helps as a guide


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2016)

I putting my *Moderator's hat* on here - *will you lot please pack it in and be more polite and friendly*. I don't care what the history is between you all, the rudeness, bickering and downright public school boy responses are not needed or appreciated and if you don't pack it in, I will ban the member with an next unfriendly response from the thread, and anyone else after that matter.


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

Up-date on the brake situation, my bike mechanic is booked for Friday assuming fine weather.
Incidentally I seem to remember someone mentioned the front derailleur cable wasn't installed correctly, whether this was from the original pictures or the subsequent pictures from my AV show? I've had another look at the manual & it looks like the cable is installed correctly through the top hole in the boom, the only thing I can see wrong is the missing noodle? See attached pic & manual sections.


----------



## Mr Magoo (27 Sep 2016)

The noodle is not missing .
Its already attached to your existing cable line 
However it has not been passed positioned through the boom tube correctly 
It should exit out of the boom top hole and slightly protude 
Resulting in a smooth unrestricted movement 
As shown in the right hand picture of the ICE notes you have uploaded 
Ignore and you will suffer from eratic shifting and premature cable failure as its rubs onto the exposed metal hole 
It probably explains why the chain has derailed on numerous occasions 
The clue for the last statement is the missing *paint on the crankarm side of the painted bittom bracket 
A simple process to rectify allow 5 mins.
The bike mechanic will have to reset the gear cable length and trim the A + B stop screws 
*ICE Adventure Touch up paint kits are around sixteen pounds Plus PP


----------



## summerdays (27 Sep 2016)

I agree with Mr Magoo whilst not knowing the system. Your photo looks more like the photo on the left rather than right as the end of the noodle doesn't protrude through the hole. On a normal 2 wheeled bike when the noodle doesn't sit properly it normally damages the noodle. Whether the noodle used here is a standard item or specialized due being of a different size I wouldn't know. Also the cable may as well be replaced at the same time in case it has been rubbing against the metalwork for a while. If you are having a mechanic look at it he may as well do a new cables throughout I would think?


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

summerdays said:


> I agree with Mr Magoo whilst not knowing the system. Your photo looks more like the photo on the left rather than right as the end of the noodle doesn't protrude through the hole. On a normal 2 wheeled bike when the noodle doesn't sit properly it normally damages the noodle. Whether the noodle used here is a standard item or specialized due being of a different size I wouldn't know. Also the cable may as well be replaced at the same time in case it has been rubbing against the metalwork for a while. If you are having a mechanic look at it he may as well do a new cables throughout I would think?


The picture on the left shows the cable being installed, on the right the noodle has been fitted. On mine there is no noodle, why, god only knows , maybe whoever installed it forgot it. It'll get sorted when the mechanic comes.


----------



## Mr Magoo (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> The picture on the left shows the cable being installed, on the right the noodle has been fitted. On mine there is no noodle, why, god only knows , maybe whoever installed it forgot it. It'll get sorted when the mechanic comes.



The noodle is present and attached to the control cable inner and outer as clearly shown in the colour picture that you uploaded 
I will attempt to help you ID otherwise you will waste money obtaining the correct part .
Follow the black outer gear cable that runs from the handlebar zone and along the cruciform then onwards past the crank arm and pedal 
ADVICE or ( Safety warning ) should you be tempted to test ride without the reccomended pedals you may snag your heal on the ill fitting cable 
Back to the plot .....you will discover a small aluminium/chrome tube which currently disapears into the lower boom tube .
That is in fact the NOODLE referred to 
Its exactly the same as the pair of curved noodle tubes attached as guides to your SA brake system .

Previous owners and hidden life ??? 
If a bike is offered cheap and the vendor only accepts cash or wants to sell OFF ebay .
Alarms bells should ring 
Was it supplied by a friend call David Nosurname at the local pub 
Sometimes its a false alarm and by asking a few simple questions you can grab a real bargain 
The good news very few recumbents have been stolen (if nicked you would get a report by eagle eyed forum members )
I suspect your machine popped up on Gumtree last year 
The vendor stated ,when questioned, that it started life at a special needs school in London 
So at that point it probably had 60 previous owners 
It was removed from service needing a major sort out and sold to a staff member 
Who quickly sold it on to a teaching pal based in London 
The trike was relocated and stored in Lincolnshire ??? due to lack of space in a shared flat 
Eventually sold ........last year to who knows but you can probably guess 
If the above is accurate info 
It explains why your Adventure has such a basic spec which is very rare 
and picked up unexpected wear and tear to the seat cover and other elements of the trike 
The serial number could be used to confirm the first owner and validate the above info or story 
Hope that helps and by the weekend your out riding in a safe manner .


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

Mr Magoo said:


> The noodle is present and attached to the control cable inner and outer as clearly shown in the colour picture that you uploaded
> I will attempt to help you ID otherwise you will waste money obtaining the correct part .
> Follow the black outer gear cable that runs from the handlebar zone and along the cruciform then onwards past the crank arm and pedal
> ADVICE or ( Safety warning ) should you be tempted to test ride without the reccomended pedals you may snag your heal on the ill fitting cable
> ...


The magic of serial numbers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> The picture on the left shows the cable being installed, on the right the noodle has been fitted. On mine there is no noodle, why, god only knows , maybe whoever installed it forgot it. It'll get sorted when the mechanic comes.


I would concur with the others on this. I think the noodle is still there, just that it is there below the boom or inside it and that the entire thing has not been pushed far enough through from below. That silver section after the black cable outer should be inside the boom completely protruding very slightly through the top hole. It's suspect a good wiggle once the cable it detached from the front derailleur will get it through as needed. 
This will mean you have to much gear cable available to the derailleur once resolved and as such the derailleur won't work until the cable length is shortened to the correct length. Done carefully you shouldn't have to reindex the front gears, just try to get the gear cable to exactly the correct length once it had been passed through the boom correctly.


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> The magic of serial numbers.


The email I received advising me of this post had a mass of text about the possible history of the trike. For some reason it doesn't show when I switch to the site view. It just says "the magic of serial numbers"??? has it been redacted? if it has why??? If it has, why isn't there a moderators note to that effect???


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> The email I received advising me of this post had a mass of text about the possible history of the trike. For some reason it doesn't show when I switch to the site view. It just says "the magic of serial numbers"??? has it been redacted? if it has why??? If it has, why isn't there a moderators note to that effect???


It's been quoted by myself.


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> It's been quoted by myself.


Do you mean like a PM.?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> The email I received advising me of this post had a mass of text about the possible history of the trike. For some reason it doesn't show when I switch to the site view. It just says "the magic of serial numbers"??? has it been redacted? if it has why??? If it has, why isn't there a moderators note to that effect???



Classic 33 has quoted a prior post of Mr Magoo's and commented himself "the magic of serial numbers" 

I don't know as I don't have people on ignore but I imagine from your previous comments Mr M is one of several that you have set to ignore and I would suggest that this may have some impact on what you are seeing on-site.

With my moderators hat on I can assure you that there is no moderator input or alteration to that post. 

(moderator hat off again)

If you de-ignore Mr Magoo does that give you the same view of the post that the rest of us have, with both Mr M's quote and C33's comment visible. 

I am not by any means a trike officianado (sp?) but the latest comments Mr M is making cannot be described as aggressive or hostile or any of the negatives you have perceived previously. They are constructive, aimed at helping and advising you and have assisted me working out what and where trike noodles are 

As an impartial observer on this thread may I suggest you reconsider your ignoring of people with the experience to assist you in your quest to make a safe and roadworthy vehicle, as you are missing out on valuable advice and assistance, freely given and which is being confirmed by other posters with whom you do not appear to have an issue.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Sep 2016)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I putting my *Moderator's hat* on here - *will you lot please pack it in and be more polite and friendly*. I don't care what the history is between you all, the rudeness, bickering and downright public school boy responses are not needed or appreciated and if you don't pack it in, I will ban the member with an next unfriendly response from the thread, and anyone else after that matter.





shouldbeinbed said:


> Classic 33 has quoted a prior post of Mr Magoo's and commented himself "the magic of serial numbers"
> 
> I don't know as I don't have people on ignore but I imagine from your previous comments Mr M is one of several that you have set to ignore and I would suggest that this may have some impact on what you are seeing on-site.
> 
> ...



Two rather different attitudes from the moderators. Enjoying the thread in spite of the bickering, very informative.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (27 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> Two rather different attitudes from the moderators.


I don't see it that way. SNSSO has laid down the law on the bickering, from what I can see Mr Magoo has heeded that and is posting constructive and helpful advice that IMO it would be in Stearman's interest to see and (hopefully) take in the constructive manner in which it has been given.

The majority of my post is my personal opinion having looked in to observe and learn how the more experienced moderators handle a post with some friction involved.

My only moderator input is flagged up as such and to reassure Stearman that what he is seeing on the site is not of the moderators making.


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

There is another factor with Mr Magoo's postings that I don't want to go into on an open forum, suffice it to say they involve the use of my personal email address & third parties. So for now the bar remains.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> There is another factor with Mr Magoo's postings that I don't want to go into on an open forum, suffice it to say they involve the use of my personal email address & third parties. So for now the bar remains.


Neither he nor the moderaters have acccess to that information.

Have you considered that when change of ownership took place, your details, as listed by yourself, were passed on by the seller?


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

You've posted how you've cleats(that caught on the rear of pedal cage) along with toe clips on a standard framed bike. Legs dangling underneath you. You've now moved to a lower posistion(with a cross member lower still) and your legs out in front of you, possibly slighty higher than your backside. But with nothing to keep your feet in place. At best they may just strike the ground, at worst the leg(s) may just be carried under the frame.

In the middle, you have have something like this





where the back of pedal met the the back of the leg earlier this year. When two idiots tried to turn me over. I've the benefit of four wheels, but that's a simple pedal strike, whilst using toe clips.


----------



## Mr Magoo (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> There is another factor with Mr Magoo's postings that I don't want to go into on an open forum, suffice it to say they involve the use of my personal email address & third parties. So for now the bar remains.




A polite request found on the BHPC forum I wonder if the racing boys and girls can offer a suitable solution ?

"I've bought a 2011 Ice Adventure, my wife has a Dahon C5 Ciao, I'd like her to try the trike as for sure as eggs are eggs she will come a cropper on the Dahon (she's 75 & old bones don't bend). She is 6 inches shorter than me so I thought a chain length compensator would enable her to try it & maybe persuade her to get a trike. The kit from Ice is very expensive, I did read the description of a home made where they had used a skate board wheel on a sprung bracket as a compensator. Has anyone done similar or any other ideas, possibly a fixed derailleur to use when the boom is retracted to take up the chain slack? "


----------



## Mr Magoo (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> There is another factor with Mr Magoo's postings that I don't want to go into on an open forum, suffice it to say they involve the use of my personal email address & third parties. So for now the bar remains.



Why complain about Mr Magoo(forum advice name ) (D.TEK selling name ) providing Email address and contact details to two fellow recumbent trike owners.
Who simply wanted to pass on advice and a wealth of information in a none commercial manner and both husband and wife teams have one trike each !
I've taken full page adverts in Velovision Magazine since issue one .
Of course I always trawl the small adverts for sales and wants .
Then I spot this chap broadcasting his direct Email to the world ??

WANTED ICE TADPOLE TRIKE OR SIMILAR WELL KNOWN MAKE. (1 reply)

Stearman65
1 week ago
Stearman65 1 week ago
Would pay up to £1000 for the right machine, preferably within 150 miles of PR9 UK. No home builds please. Email (Removed from this post but shown publicly elsewhere)


----------



## stearman65 (27 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> You've posted how you've cleats(that caught on the rear of pedal cage) along with toe clips on a standard framed bike. Legs dangling underneath you. You've now moved to a lower posistion(with a cross member lower still) and your legs out in front of you, possibly slighty higher than your backside. But with nothing to keep your feet in place. At best they may just strike the ground, at worst the leg(s) may just be carried under the frame.
> 
> In the middle, you have have something like this
> View attachment 145692
> ...


I think you are mixing me up with someone else, I haven't had toe clips or cleats for over 60 years, unless it's your English or punctuation. Please forget about me & my trike or I will have to banish you also. Find someone else to torment. The trike is folded up in the back of my van & won't be used until it's safe.


----------



## classic33 (27 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> I think you are mixing me up with someone else, I haven't had toe clips or cleats for over 60 years, unless it's your English or punctuation. Please forget about me & my trike or I will have to banish you also. Find someone else to torment. The trike is folded up in the back of my van & won't be used until it's safe.


Your own words on the matter


stearman65 said:


> *When I was cycling in my teens, 60 years ago I wore cycling shoes with cleats on the soles & toe clips with quick release straps.* I did have a couple of instances where the bike slipped from under me & I didn't have time to release the straps & ended up in a heap with the bike on top of me. Obviously, things have changed in 60 years. I suppose it's a similar argument to the wearing of helmets, some do some don't. Maybe we should start a poll similar to the helmet debate & see what opinions others have?


I have, as far as I'm aware, not tormented you. I've passed on the advice of someone who owns and rides a recumbent as well as an upright two wheeler. The last post made by me, included a picture of what the pedal will do to the leg. Pedal wins every time, despite using toe clips. Having something unexpected happen does happen.


stearman65 said:


> Sounds to me you need to take more care


I've not sunk to that level yet. Your response to be me posting I'd been T-boned by car and side swiped by a bus. Two seperate incidents.

One last thing for you to do, whether you block me or not. Find a left hand derailleur(non drive side) and post the price up. They do exist, I've just had to replace mine.


----------



## stearman65 (28 Sep 2016)

classic33 said:


> Your own words on the matter
> 
> I have, as far as I'm aware, not tormented you. I've passed on the advice of someone who owns and rides a recumbent as well as an upright two wheeler. The last post made by me, included a picture of what the pedal will do to the leg. Pedal wins every time, despite using toe clips. Having something unexpected happen does happen.
> 
> ...


If you've been following me since I became a member of the forum, you would know we have never ventured onto public roads, only pavements & parks. Once we have our transport sorted we will be touring the local traffic free cycle facilities only, so the likelihood of an accident you describe is very unlikely. I don't understand the statement about the L/H derailleur(non drive side), so cannot comment.


----------



## Mr Magoo (28 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> If you've been following me since I became a member of the forum, you would know we have never ventured onto public roads, only pavements & parks. Once we have our transport sorted we will be touring the local traffic free cycle facilities only, so the likelihood of an accident you describe is very unlikely. I don't understand the statement about the L/H derailleur(non drive side), so cannot comment.



If you choose not to use adequate foot retention when using your trike
The risk factor of foot slippage is actually increased on footpaths and trails and parks .
Some folk still refuse to wear car seat belts because they consider its not a risk 
My 1930 Austin Seven Open tourer does not have seat belts and at best can just about keep up with fast trike riders 
But I'am still at risk 
At 90 mph on the motorways I have to use all three lanes and the hard shoulder because the steering is rubbish !
The last bit is untrue because the doors drop off at 55mph because of the suspect aerodynamics 
Don't forget mechanics work better with tea and jaffa cakes and scones or is that scons (are you north or south ).
You said the ICE mudguards were overpriced ?
What result did you get at the local cycle shop , did they offer a cheaper solution ?? 
(D.TEK blantant advert = I have just broken up a damaged trike for spares and it has a full set of 2010 style used mudguards )


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2016)

stearman65 said:


> If you've been following me since I became a member of the forum, you would know we have never ventured onto public roads, only pavements & parks. Once we have our transport sorted we will be touring the local traffic free cycle facilities only, so the likelihood of an accident you describe is very unlikely. I don't understand the statement about the L/H derailleur(non drive side), so cannot comment.


I posted YOUR reply to someone else saying they'd been hit on this thread. You seemed to find that funny!

With regards the derailleur mounted on the left hand(non drive side), it's a standard part in a non standard world. That non standard world being that of recumbents. A world which you have now entered.


----------



## classic33 (28 Sep 2016)

By the way, @stearman65, what caused the damage to the back of my leg as per the picture. Two idiots who thought they'd have have a bit of fun by trying to turn me over.

They can be found anywhere.


----------

